# Need pix's of plucked babies



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

OK….I have an unplanned book in progress, and our SS check comes in the 3rd of the month so I will send it to be printed then. So far this is the front cover. I still have to work on a back cover, and I am cleaning up the pix’s to include. I am using the info on this page: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html BUT, in addition to the daily growth pix’s I will be including pix’s of problems to look for at certain ages in the nest, such as yeast and/or other problems. What I do don’t have saved is pix’s of plucking, specifically when pinfeathers emerge and when they are older and feathered and the parents wanting them to fledge. If anyone has any good clear pix’s of chicks plucked I would like to use and include them. I would include your name on the pix. You can post the pix's on the forum or email me, my email is: [email protected] Thanks in advance…


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

hi srtiels i should have some pics like that in about another week
Nana/Cloud normally pluck their chicks to get them to fledge the nest
will post soon


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Mitch2006....if they do, please save some pix's for me. Thanks! I thought I had some from years ago and can't find them


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

The only pics I have show baldness on Jack and Nemo's heads....I'm not sure that's specifically what you're looking for since it wasn't too bad


----------



## angelmommy24 (Nov 20, 2011)

srtiels said:


> OK….I have an unplanned book in progress, and our SS check comes in the 3rd of the month so I will send it to be printed then. So far this is the front cover. I still have to work on a back cover, and I am cleaning up the pix’s to include. I am using the info on this page: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html BUT, in addition to the daily growth pix’s I will be including pix’s of problems to look for at certain ages in the nest, such as yeast and/or other problems. What I do don’t have saved is pix’s of plucking, specifically when pinfeathers emerge and when they are older and feathered and the parents wanting them to fledge. If anyone has any good clear pix’s of chicks plucked I would like to use and include them. I would include your name on the pix. You can post the pix's on the forum or email me, my email is: [email protected] Thanks in advance…



Susanne this is great news please let us all know when the book is published


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This is the best I got...I thought I had better but I guess not. He was completely bald on his head for about four weeks.


----------



## elenafan23 (Aug 16, 2009)

My peaches was serverly plucked as a chick of you want to use some pics there here
http://budgiebonkers.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=12663474 She also had crop infection as a chick and a puntured air sac.


----------



## tom123 (Jun 6, 2011)

Here's one of Gucci when he was bald, prior to me pulling him from the nest. He was the last survivor of his clutch.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

This is Peanut and his siblings, they were all plucked in the back of the head.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thanks Roxy, tom123, and Cryren8972....your pix's are similar so I will combine them into a collage . Can you PM me with your names so that I can give credit for the pix?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

elenafan23....thanks! I looked at your album and there are several great pix's that show the plucking on the back and shoulders. I can do a collage that shows the plucking at various ages on the same bird. And the soured crop pix's are good. Thanks


----------



## PearlB (Apr 28, 2012)

I hope your book does well. Those are amazing pics. Very professionally presented and looking! If I get babies I will be using it as a reference.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Thank you PearlB I just contacted a vet in regards to doing a pilot run of having it in his waiting room for breeders to look at and discuss both normal growth and any problems they've had shown in the book. Years ago my vet had suggested using my pix's (more the health related ones, such as fatty liver, etc) to put in a book and market it exclusively to the avian veterinary community as a waiting room book for the clients and refer to and discuss.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, I think you could have a much wider market than that. Although, I can understand not wanting to just throw the book out there for anybody. In the wrong hands, without true knowledge, a lot of that information could hurt a baby if the breeder or accidental breeder decided to start treating themselves when they didn't truly know what the issue was.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Cryren8972...the primary people that I would like the book for is the experienced and novice breeders and pet owners that pair have gone to nest. BUT, from my experience many vets are not totally familiar on all the problems that can happen to a baby, or even if it is developing normally....thus it would be helpful to both the vet and their clients and their babies.

I will also include a disclaimer in the book, and strongly urge a person to seek a vet, when encountering serious issues.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I know I'd love to have one for reference purposes. I had a clutch of babies die a few years back from "lock jaw". It was the weekend, no vets available and I frantically searched the net and couldn't find what to do at home. They all died before I could have them treated. I almost gave up breeding altogether at that point, I felt so inept and helpless. I would have loved to have had a book handy to reference and at least given them better support until I could have gotten them treated.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I had a clutch of babies die a few years back from "lock jaw"*
--------------------------
In my early years I experienced this and it is so heart-breaking. I did learn to effectively treat it. Once treated it is not latent in their bodies to be passed to the next generation. I do have some pix's of what to look for as the early signs. I also learned that it can happen as early as 1-2 days after hatch making it so that parents are unable to feed the baby. Back then I did mouth checks on all hatchlings for the first week.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, these babies were still being parent fed. They stopped feeding the babies, so I pulled them...and then realized they couldn't eat. =( The pair was loaned to me from another breeder who wanted me to raise the babies for her and condition the parents for show....she loved how my birds were always in top feather condition. I was to keep a baby or two for payment. At any rate, the mother later showed some signs of sinus issues, which I cleared up, but I sent the pair back without trying to breed them again, for obvious reasons.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL....believe it or not the source of lock-jaw that wound up with many of the show breeders started in an aviary in FL. This person worked with the vet whom labeled the disease as bordeatella (sp) Many local vets call it Cockatiel Paralysis Syndrome, and the treatment for this has been the most successful, rather than treatment for bordatella.

But this breeder was told to put down the flock. Rather than do that she had a flock sale at a reduced price and it spread all over. I was a beginning breeder then, and a friend of hers was selling off some of this persons breeders and babies from the nest at a club meeting. I was so thrilled to have some babies from this famous (at the time) show breeder. They looked normal and were large and healthy looking. Within a few days their eyes went ******, and I had a difficult time opening their mouths. You know the rest.... it was horrid. I was livid and wrote to this breeder on what she had done and the heartbreak she spread to S. FL and most likely nationwide. Her attitude was she could care less, and the birds were not her problem anymore!!!!


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

I didn't mean to hijack this thread, but I am very glad you shared that info with me. I beat myself up pretty hard over those babies. I felt that if I had only known more, etc. I've always tried to research and learn as much as I could...especially about diet, etc. I even interviewed Dr Harrison a while back and had debates on seed vs pellets with a few pellet manufacturers. LOL! I had had several successful clutches and had even managed to get babies through some touch and go situations, so I felt pretty confident. This really ate me up for a while. So thanks for the long needed therapy. =)


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*This really ate me up for a while. So thanks for the long needed therapy. =)*
------------------------------------------

(((HUGS))) I'm glad to help. Nationwide so many breeders were totally blind-sided by the actions of one greedy and negligent person. Over the past few years I've not heard much of anyone with Lock-Jaw. I am hoping that it has died out with birds from the original bloodline. 

In regards to anyone that has experienced this is is a breeder worst nightmare in trying to help a baby that is slowly starving to death because you can't pry the beak open, and the only way is to tube or gavage feed. If a person successfully treated to unblock the jaw, by this time there would be serious beak deformities. When I was doing the beak problem collage last week some of the saved pix's of lock-jaw babies were in that folder, and the beak trimming and shaping is done similar to the illustration, with the exception of the upper beak curled like a tusk inside the mouth.

That is great you got to interview Dr. Harrison. usually no-one can get thru to him personally. Usually he will do the emails thru his wife. Or when I got permission to use his illustrations of the oviduct in Avian Medicine to re-do and use, it was thru his customer relations guy.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes, I actually had a phone interview with him. I was so nervous though, I feel I passed on some important points. I emailed him a copy of the interview for him to approve for publication in the NCS journal...I may still have that rough copy and his edits if you're interested.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*I may still have that rough copy and his edits if you're interested.*

Yes I would love to read it. Congratulations on thew interview and article.


----------



## Cryren8972 (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks! It was a few years ago, when I was involved with the NCS. I decided I was much more suited to raising pets than I was raising show birds. I will send it through private message. I was asked not to get into a debate with him, but to just present the facts on pellets, it was the only way he would agree. Some subjects were taboo, and there are some links in another email he asked me to include, which I did.


----------

